
Vim 8.1 - rukshn
https://vim8.org/vim-8.1-released.php
======
teilo
So, competition is good. Neovim introduces async. Bram, after years of
refusing to do it, releases vim 8 with async. Neovim introduced an embedded
terminal. Bram thereafter introduces an embedded terminal in 8.1. I'll be
curious to see how close the two implementations are to each other.

------
notheguyouthink
Man I wish I could switch back to Vim. GUI frontends for Neovim has made me
want Vim so bad, but I just can't get away from Kakoune. The model of select
first, action after (reverse of vim) is so so much better for me. Kakoune just
gives me so much clarity over I'm doing at any one time. I guessed too
frequently in vim :/.

~~~
dozzie
> The model of select first, action after (reverse of vim) is so so much
> better for me.

You mean, like the visual modes in Vim? Where you select text before running a
command on it?

~~~
notheguyouthink
Sure, but that's just one aspect. For me, it's the most meaningful one though.

~~~
dozzie
I get it that you have your reasons to use Neovim more than Vim, and a large
number of them is probably difficult to articulate, but framing it like Vim
had no mode for selecting text visually is unfair.

~~~
notheguyouthink
I don't think visual selections in vim work the same as in kakoune though, do
they?

It's a powerful primitive in Kakoune, from regex to multiple cursors. My vim
knowledge on selection mode is quite limited however, so I can't directly
compare them.

Can you just turn on selection mode and use that all the time? I may have to
try that, as it sounds like you're suggesting it's a first class feature in
Vim. Something I never got the feeling of.

~~~
dozzie
> I don't think visual selections in vim work the same as in kakoune though,
> do they?

I have no idea. I've never used Kakoune.

> Can you just turn on selection mode and use that all the time?

How would you use _that_? Have a text selected all the time or what?

~~~
notheguyouthink
Not sure, I've not used selection mode all the time lol. You're the one who
_(due to my interpretation)_ implied Kakoune and Vim were similar on the text
selection mode.

Ie, even ignore advanced features, Kakoune fundamentally is permanently in a
select->action mode, rather than vim's action->motion mode.

You replied to my comment of the reversed select->action mode that Kakoune
uses saying that Vim can do the same thing with Visual Selection mode. So
that's why I asked, is that something I can just work in all the time? Because
with Kakoune, I _am_ working in that all the time.

That's why I asked, because you countered saying Vim can do that, but I don't
want to constantly go into visual mode. I work in Kakoune none stop like that,
it's core to the editor. Can visual mode do that?

------
brunoluiz
I tested :terminal but I still prefer my tmux + vim config (seems more
productive). But, I have to say that for ssh connections this will be really
useful.

~~~
toxik
I'm psyched about what this means for debugger integration!

~~~
xur17
That would be amazing - I use tmux + vim, and the one thing it's lacking is
debugger integration.

------
ssijak
I want to learn Vim and tried several times (with vim modes form Intellij
mainly) but failed under pressure to get actual things done. I see great
potential and I know I have to sacrifice 1-2 month of productivity to get up
to speed but I fail every time.

~~~
jmcphers
I've been a heavy Vim user for 20 years, and I hear people say this all the
time. Recent converts especially love to write breathless blog posts exalting
Vim's editing model as the One True Way, but the truth is that if your editing
speed is the bottleneck for your productivity, you must surely be some kind of
software engineering deity. There's absolutely no shame in sticking with a
model that works for you if you're productive and efficient.

~~~
jsat
I think editing friction can take a toll on your total mental energy. I also
think that workspace automation _can_ significantly improve the speed at which
you complete a task. Vim macros make repetitive tasks on any size file a
breeze.

~~~
crehn
I concur. It's often easier to reduce the negative effects of friction than it
is to increase the positive effects of efficiency.

------
emacsvimlover
After running :terminal, is there a way to yank text from my editor window and
paste it into the terminal? Likewise, is there a way to copy text from the
output of a command (run in the terminal) and paste it into the other window?

~~~
Elidrake24
For Mac OS, I'd suggest sharing the default storage buffer with the clipboard:
[http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Mac_OS_X_clipboard_sharing](http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Mac_OS_X_clipboard_sharing)

~~~
jdc0589
probably a good idea, but I've always gotten by with selecting text, then just
`:!pbcopy && pbpaste` when I need to get something TO the system clipboard.

------
cwkoss
prank your friends:

echo 'imap <esc> there is no escape ' >> ~/.vimrc

~~~
strkek
You'd still be able to use `C-[` though.

(And I actually use it in Termux)

~~~
cwkoss
Yeah, could do a second imap if you really want to be cruel.

~~~
numerobis
You'd still be able to use <c-c>.

------
sanjeetsuhag
Can someone identify what font is used in the screenshots?

~~~
teamhappy
I think it's this one:
[https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Cousine](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Cousine)

